# where to advertise free to good home?



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

have to part with buddy but want to give him away and contribute to costs and ensure his future with a contract which says if he is ever to be passed on he must come back to me free of charge etc? is there a demand for a plod light hack, 16yr old coloured cob 15.2hh gelding with athritis & old tendon injury but can hack ok.


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2013)

Do the right thing. Have him put down at home.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (21 December 2013)

Depends if he is a novice ride ride or not, i know someone who is looking for something like him but can do schooling and some dressage/a little bit of showing. She will be a first time owner who wants a confidence giver.


----------



## Bestdogdash (21 December 2013)

Just wondering why do you need to part with him ?


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

he is a total gem, amymay - he is not lame and certainly not broken enough to be put to sleep, although that may happen if cant find him a suitable home - he is an excellent confidence giver, and is on danilon which I would continue to pay for. definitely a novice ride.


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			Just wondering why do you need to part with him ?
		
Click to expand...

total lack of time!


----------



## Polos Mum (21 December 2013)

Please don't sell/ gift him.  Loan only then you can keep an eye on him and retain control of his future. 
He's not that old so a dodgy dealer will easily bute him up to cover the injurys and sell him on.

There will be loan homes esp. if you contribute to costs. Preloved, facebook, word ofmouth etc.


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2013)

Well unless you are very careful lord knows where he could end up.

Having explored this option myself a few years ago, it's not an option I would ever consider again. A 'contract' would not be worth the paper it was written on.

You could explore the option of loaning though, I suppose.


----------



## Morag4 (21 December 2013)

I wish I was in a position to step forward and be considered but only coming back to riding this past month I have nothing in place and need to be sensible (who would have thought that of me!). Good luck finding a good home for him.


----------



## starryeyed (21 December 2013)

The only way to really ensure his future would be to put him on full long-term loan, that way you can make sure he comes back to you if required and can also have some say in his care (the medication etc) and keep an eye on him. Once given away/sold you would lose any power/input. I have also heard so, so many horror stories about horses being sold free to good home, and so personally I would avoid giving him away using this method. 
There will always be people looking for confidence giving horses, his age won't be in his favour (though I certainly don't consider 16 to be old!) but I'm sure you would find a home for him if he is a genuine and easy chap. Word of mouth / preloved / Facebook are very effective and I have seen similar adverts on those websites x


----------



## glamourpuss (21 December 2013)

amymay said:



			Do the right thing. Have him put down at home.
		
Click to expand...

I'm usually the first to agree with this suggestion, but I think this is a bit rash in this situation.

Personally OP I think if you were to put him on loan with a strong contract, good contact with the loaner & a contribution to costs you'd be able to find him a good home & ensure he doesn't get passed to an unsuitable place


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

thinking of loaning but if he had to come back then I would be in same position as am now want something permanent otherwise the other option is PTS peacefully at home. . I literally go the the yard for about 5 min a day to give him his feed and thats in the dark!!


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2013)

A loan is no different to your initial suggestion. I.e he comes back to you rather than being passed on.

But if the reality is that you want rid, and won't want him back (I am being completely practical here) have him put down.


----------



## glamourpuss (21 December 2013)

Well if you are concerned about him coming back then quite frankly it sounds like deep down you just want rid & the guff about 'buy back' clauses is just hot air to ease your guilt.

If it purely is time then 
1) find a sharer, if you don't need a contribution to costs you won't have any problems at all, I'll bet there are literally hundreds of horsey people in your area that would love a horse to care for & pootle about on but can't afford one.

2) put on loan as I described before

3) or put to sleep & give him a dignified end.

I wouldn't ever consider the free to good home option particularly as by the sounds of it you have no intention of sticking to taking the horse back if the home can't keep him


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

amymay - I dont want him back so effectively want rid - that sounds awful but true!
I dont have the time or the resources really to keep him, however can afford to contribute to him and pay for his danilon/bute every month. he is a gorgeous horse who I love dearly hence the need to find somewhere he will be happy and loved and not ridden into the ground as he is unhappy in canter also so is essentially a plod for someone wanting to amble out safely, perfect for me but just dont have time anymore. and o/h complaining about finances. etc etc. I wont just let him go to anyone.


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

glamourpuss said:



			Well if you are concerned about him coming back then quite frankly it sounds like deep down you just want rid & the guff about 'buy back' clauses is just hot air to ease your guilt.

If it purely is time then 
1) find a sharer, if you don't need a contribution to costs you won't have any problems at all, I'll bet there are literally hundreds of horsey people in your area that would love a horse to care for & pootle about on but can't afford one.

2) put on loan as I described before

3) or put to sleep & give him a dignified end.

I wouldn't ever consider the free to good home option particularly as by the sounds of it you have no intention of sticking to taking the horse back if the home can't keep him 

Click to expand...

thats wrong and unfair....I love horse to bits but probably wouldnt be in a positionj to take him back but would if I could find somewhere and they couldnt keep him, rather than have him passed on id rather have him back and PTS.


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2013)

Good luck xx


----------



## Arizahn (21 December 2013)

Get a sharer, or find retirement/grass livery for him.


----------



## zigzag (21 December 2013)

You don't want him back, spend 5 mins a day with him, he has to be on painkillers, if he is on loan he probably will come back, do the right thing and put him to sleep, or just advertise here as you have done and no doubt find sime sucker to take him on...


----------



## glamourpuss (21 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			thats wrong and unfair....I love horse to bits but probably wouldnt be in a positionj to take him back but would if I could find somewhere and they couldnt keep him, rather than have him passed on id rather have him back and PTS.
		
Click to expand...

Actually that's not wrong & unfair. In your initial post you said you wanted to rehome him with an option to buy him back. 
However further posts you state that actually you couldn't/wouldn't take him back.....so why bother saying you'd put a buy back clause in? It doesn't sound like you've any intention of honouring it?

Look, I'm sorry if I sound mean but that is how I see it.

Why not investigate the loan route? You might find him the perfect home where he can live out his days but you can ensure nothing bad happens to him. Or you might find a lovely home where he has a couple more useful years then if the loaner can't keep him have him PTS then? Or you could try to loan him be unsuccessful so then PTS knowing you did your best by him.

Good luck


----------



## twiggy2 (21 December 2013)

sounds like what you would like to offer and what you can offer should someone take him on and it not work out are very different things, personally if you really feel he is not happy living the way you can in reality offer then I would be giving PTS serious thought-it may be far kinder than him going from pillar to post because it is something you are not ready to face just yet


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

zigzag said:



			You don't want him back, spend 5 mins a day with him, he has to be on painkillers, if he is on loan he probably will come back, do the right thing and put him to sleep, or just advertise here as you have done and no doubt find sime sucker to take him on...
		
Click to expand...

No need for such rudeness. I am trying to do right by my horse.


----------



## EllenJay (21 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			No need for such rudeness. I am trying to do right by my horse.
		
Click to expand...

No - if you were doing right by him then you wouldn't do "free to a good home" - you would ensure his future. Look into the loan option and if you really don't want him back the pts.


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

I am saying if he went somewhere and it didnt work out then it would be a pain in the bum if he came back but he could then I would reassess.


----------



## Polos Mum (21 December 2013)

If it was my horse and I really thought a lot of him then I would certainly PTS before I gifted to a stranger who replied to an advert.  If you really don't want the responsibilty of him (and when you loan you are right you remain ultimately responsible) then PTS

It will make you feel sad but not as sad as seeing him advertised for £3k buted up to the eyeballs or going though a market for meat.


----------



## honetpot (21 December 2013)

I would try your local horsey Facebook pages, you would have a greater chance of keeping track and checking up on people. I have a friend who bought a horse so her and her livery can potter down the track twice a week in walk and trot for 45mins, she owns her own land and stables. I would do LWVTB, even it its a nominal amount. I have loaned out my old ponies and you have to accept that people never look after them like you do, somehow however nice they seem they never spend on it like its their own even if you offer to pay. Its a hard choice as with good care he would do someone a job, but finding the right person.


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

PTS is becoming one of my options.


----------



## Shysmum (21 December 2013)

I have to agree with Amymay. If it was my lad, i could not bear the thought of him ending up in the wrong hands and being in pain. Arthritis can be incredibly painful.  It does not bear thinking about where some of these poor horses end up. 

So sorry, but I would PTS.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 December 2013)

You describe him as sound and suitable to be a 'light hack' when he's on Danilon, but then go on to say that he is unhappy in canter. I'm sorry, but in my book a horse who is not comfortable in canter should not be ridden even in walk and trot, as he must be in some discomfort.

I feel for you OP, as you clearly love this horse, but I do not think that you should pass him on. There are many worse things that can happen to a older, unsound horse than being PTS at home in familiar surroundings, if you can no longer afford to keep him.


----------



## Izzwall (21 December 2013)

OP where abouts are you? I know someone who's looking for a older horse just to hack, forever home etc


----------



## _GG_ (21 December 2013)

OP....if you don't want to PTS and are willing to pay towards his keep for anyone that takes him...have you considered retirement livery?


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

I agree with you all about PTS also..but when it comes to it..he is a bright happy chap...such a shame!! I love him to bits!


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

Izzwall said:



			OP where abouts are you? I know someone who's looking for a older horse just to hack, forever home etc
		
Click to expand...

I am in south wales - but can deliver and will pay for his danilon monthly and send them.


----------



## Shysmum (21 December 2013)

Then now is the time to let him go - while he IS happy. He obviously has pain issues, and these will get worse. x


----------



## Booboos (21 December 2013)

I think you need to be very honest here: this is an older horse, with some severe limitations in the work he can do and medication requirements; he needs a good home but you who already love him are not willing to provide that good home and cannot deal with the hassle of a loan - under those circumstances what are the chances that a total stranger will turn up who will take on this horse and give him the perfect home? Small. You may find such a person but more likely you may find someone who is not very serious about riding and sells him on, someone who outgrows him, or someone who intends to take advantage and sell him dishonestly to make money.

If you really feel he has a useful life in front of him then get a sharer or loan him out very carefully and with close supervision and be prepared to retire him in a few years. Otherwise PTS.


----------



## Arizahn (21 December 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Then now is the time to let him go - while he IS happy. He obviously has pain issues, and these will get worse. x
		
Click to expand...

I will confirm that painful joints are hellish.


----------



## teasle (21 December 2013)

Why not have a full and frank discussion with your vet. Then if you gert the ok advertise on horses4homes. FWIW if I did not have a horse already I would have been interested as I only amble about and would have offered a kind, caring home.


----------



## ihatework (21 December 2013)

OP, I have a horse (younger than yours) but limited in physical capability, that I need to rehome as a hack.
I am not prepared to sell him to a stranger, and therefore I'm advertising him for long term loan.

There certainly aren't masses of suitable homes out there but with a bit (ok a lot) of effort I'm close to agreeing a lovely home for him. Hopefully it will work out, but if it doesn't at least I have tried my best and still hold ownership so can step in to help or take him back if needed.

Surely if you love this horse a bit of time and effort finding the right loan home for him and then keeping an eye on him on e rehomed is not too much to ask? And if you are not prepared to do that maybe PTS is the best option for the horse.


----------



## LD&S (21 December 2013)

I don't normally post anything in the least controversial but FWIW a loan agreement is worth absolutely nothing, not even the paper it's written on.
There have been dozens of threads over the years where horses have been taken on loan and either sold as suitable riding horses or sold as meat and the passport system is as much use as a chocolate teapot so even if you hold onto it there is no guarantee your horse will be safe.
I expect there will be a lot of people stating their loan is fine etc but if it was my much loved elderly pony there is probably only a couple of very good friends that I would even consider.


----------



## Hippona (21 December 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			If it was my horse and I really thought a lot of him then I would certainly PTS before I gifted to a stranger who replied to an advert.  If you really don't want the responsibilty of him (and when you loan you are right you remain ultimately responsible) then PTS

It will make you feel sad but not as sad as seeing him advertised for £3k buted up to the eyeballs or going though a market for meat.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this.
My previous horse was a loon...twenty going on two..issues a plenty. If I couldn't have kept him I would have PTS in a heartbeat. He was passed around before he came to me, he would never have gone off to an uncertain future.
Do the right thing.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 December 2013)

If you don't have the time for him and cannot have him back then do the right thing by Him and PTS. My old boy is 23 on no meds he gets a joint supplement only and he's sound in walk trot and canter. He's on loan to a 
Friend for her daughter and he can come back to me at any point and that's fine. If he was lame without the meds and even lame with the meds in certain gaits I wouldn't have loaned him nor have given him away.

Unfortunately you have come to the saddest part of owning horses, saying a permanent goodbye please do the right thing by your horse and not have him passed from pillar to post because you don't have time for him.


----------



## Patterdale (21 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			I am saying if he went somewhere and it didnt work out then it would be a pain in the bum if he came back but he could then I would reassess.
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand this. 



ihatework said:



			There certainly aren't masses of suitable homes out there but with a bit (ok a lot) of effort I'm close to agreeing a lovely home for him. Hopefully it will work out, but if it doesn't at least I have tried my best and still hold ownership so can step in to help or take him back if needed.

Surely if you love this horse a bit of time and effort finding the right loan home for him and then keeping an eye on him on e rehomed is not too much to ask?.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. 

OP, there ARE good homes out there but you will need to put in a lot of effort to find one, and do a lot of research. 

For instance, an elderly lady who lives near me has just taken on a free to good home older horse, also with tendon issues so is just a light hack. It will amble round the lanes ever Sunday and spend the rest of its life being looked after. 

There ARE homes out there like this, but like I say - DO YOUR RESEARCH and don't just advertise him as 'free,' as you'll get dealers replying. 

Also, long term loan would probably be the best option and then if he does come back, then like you say, you can reassess.

If he was mine I'm afraid I would have to at least try to find him a good home before PTS.


----------



## Pigeon (21 December 2013)

Agreed, loan him. All sorts of unsavoury people see 'free horse' and think they can make themselves a quick buck.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 December 2013)

I know several people who have taken on older arthritic or lame horses because they were local and heard about the horse by word of mouth , or knew the horse already. 
 There are excellent homes out there, finding them takes a bit of time and networking. Surely I can't be the only person who comes across lovely people who like having a horse to care for and only want to potter around the lanes.

I really hope you manage to find the right home for your boy, he sounds like he still has a lot to give.


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

he is a beautiful horse...and is soo happy and trot around the field with the cattle etc...I am happy to contribute to costs and pay for his pain meds. he would be perfect for that little old lady who is nervous and wants to amble around the lanes of a weekend...he isn't ready to die!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

haven't read all the posts but couldn't you not find a sharer for him then you don't have to give him away and you can control the situation. Maybe a mum in the area who wants to go on steady hacks while children at school/nursery


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2013)

Then keep him, and make time for him...


----------



## buddy's mummy (21 December 2013)

Amymay I just don't have the time, I work all the hours godsent and have own place to keep etc etc


----------



## Polos Mum (21 December 2013)

What 'time' does he need, if you have your own place can't he retire there - he won't care at all if he's never ridden again, a pat on the nose over the fence a couple of times a day and hay in the field if it needs it - sorted. 

While I was pregnant this year I probably spent 10 mins a day with the boys, mostly when I was walking the dogs - they didn't mind at all. 

Or if you want him hacked a couple of times a day - sharer is the way to go.


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2013)

Someone suggested retirement livery.  How about that?


----------



## EllenJay (21 December 2013)

I just feel that for a much loved horse the owner just wants shot - with none of the responsibilities.  Far too difficult to find a loan, doesn't want the responsibility of PTS, but happy to give the horse an unknown future.


----------



## Holly Hocks (21 December 2013)

OP - I may be the only one saying it, but I don't think you should PTS yet.  Advertise on your local riding club message boards - there may be parents wanting a light hack to accompany their child on hacks.  Speak to your vet - they may well know of someone wanting something like him.  Put ads in your local tack shop and feed store.  Maybe if you try to find someone local you can then loan him and keep an eye on him at the same time - and if after time you are happy with how he is being looked after, you could gift him to the loaners.  Good luck - I hope you manage to find someone suitable.


----------



## Amaranta (21 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			I am in south wales - but can deliver and will pay for his danilon monthly and send them.
		
Click to expand...

So you care so much for this horse that you are willing to deliver him free of charge to a random person on the internet?

Do the right thing, if you no longer want to keep him, give him a dignigied end.


----------



## Booboos (22 December 2013)

This is what happens in these "old, possibly lame horse needs a new home, I have just found the perfect one" threads:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ner-wants-to-return-the-horse-i-gifted-to-her

If an actual welfare organization took this horse on in the end then I'll eat my foot.


----------



## PolarSkye (22 December 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			If it was my horse and I really thought a lot of him then I would certainly PTS before I gifted to a stranger who replied to an advert.  If you really don't want the responsibilty of him (and when you loan you are right you remain ultimately responsible) then PTS

It will make you feel sad but not as sad as seeing him advertised for £3k buted up to the eyeballs or going though a market for meat.
		
Click to expand...

This.  

P


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 December 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			Please don't sell/ gift him.  Loan only then you can keep an eye on him and retain control of his future. 
He's not that old so a dodgy dealer will easily bute him up to cover the injurys and sell him on.

There will be loan homes esp. if you contribute to costs. Preloved, facebook, word ofmouth etc.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this please dont give him away either sell him or loan him or pts, I cannot stand those free to a good home adverts they attract all the wrong people.


----------



## glamourpuss (22 December 2013)

As far as I'm concerned 'free to good home' is a phrase which should be banned regarding these poor elderly horses. It makes me utterly sick when I see these sort of ads.
It's funny how they always start running out of time/money when the horse stops being useful.... I bet they found the time/money when they could take the horse to shows or long, fun hacks! 

The OP has basically advertised her old faithful here on this forum & has already demonstrated she will deliver the horse to the first random who shows interest....those of you saying she *obviously* loves her horse must be mad!


----------



## Mahoganybay (22 December 2013)

It certainly is a emotive subject and i feel that the OP is trying her best for her horse.

My first owned horse after coming back into riding was a 21 year old NFx with Navicular, gifted to me for a £1 (i purchased her tack for £500 so that was my financial commitment).

She taught me and my daughter to ride, was the best horse i have ever owned and lived a very comfortable life with me for 10 years, she went over Rainbow Bridge in my arms.

There are people like me out there, but you are going to have to look really, really hard and word of mouth is the way to go. If you have exhausted all your options this way then unless you absolutely cannot keep the horse then pts.


----------



## lizbet (22 December 2013)

amymay said:



			Do the right thing. Have him put down at home.
		
Click to expand...

You are a disgrace of a women how you can live with yourself is beyond belief.They say in life what goes around comes around well lets hope it comes back to haunt you.Dont bother replying you are on user ignore. Worped brain .


----------



## Patterdale (22 December 2013)

lizbet said:



			You are a disgrace of a women how you can live with yourself is beyond belief.They say in life what goes around comes around well lets hope it comes back to haunt you.Dont bother replying you are on user ignore. Worped brain .
		
Click to expand...

Whereas you on the other hand, are a paragon of sweetness and good manners :rolleyes3:


----------



## lizbet (22 December 2013)

glamourpuss said:



			As far as I'm concerned 'free to good home' is a phrase which should be banned regarding these poor elderly horses. It makes me utterly sick when I see these sort of ads.
It's funny how they always start running out of time/money when the horse stops being useful.... I bet they found the time/money when they could take the horse to shows or long, fun hacks! 

The OP has basically advertised her old faithful here on this forum & has already demonstrated she will deliver the horse to the first random who shows interest....those of you saying she *obviously* loves her horse must be mad![/QUOTE  Agree  I say look at people past history
		
Click to expand...


----------



## lizbet (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			he is a total gem, amymay - he is not lame and certainly not broken enough to be put to sleep, although that may happen if cant find him a suitable home - he is an excellent confidence giver, and is on danilon which I would continue to pay for. definitely a novice ride.
		
Click to expand...

They blood thirsty look at thier form


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

wooooaaaaahhh!! to anyone who has said I dont love Buddy you need to leave this thread now!! I do not want any random to take him, I am offering to contribute to costs I simply do not have the time for this horse or the finances to keep him. so I am seriously considering having him put to sleep after I have had a serious discussion with my vet. there is currently an insurance claim going through so may wait for all that in a couple of months time. calm down everyone..I was only asking my options now I have nutters saying I dont love my horse!!! jeeeeeezz if I didnt love him or care for him I would just take him to a sales and bute up to eyeballs not offer him free or on loan and contribute to his keep to ensure his welfare!! get a grip everyone!!


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

Lizbet go away.


----------



## hayinamanger (22 December 2013)

I'm another who thinks that advertising him 'free to a good home' would be a disaster, there are some swines out there who could make a lot of money on a nice quiet horse like Buddy, you would never be able to forgive yourself.

A sharer would be great if you could find the right person, he could give someone a lot of confidence and enjoy some gentle hacks.

It might be worth contacting RDA to see if they could use him with a view to having him back to pts when his quality of life deteriorates.

If none of the above are options, then I would pts at home.


----------



## lizbet (22 December 2013)

You  amaze me i was defending you not amymay just proves people dont read.But having said that you have been quick to comment on previous pts forums yeah?.So i do wish you luck when
you calm down and read it properly .I think you should find time to care for him you managed it when he was younger some how but if you cant,at least you are doing your best by him to keep him going.Good on you.I will go away now i said my piece


----------



## christine48 (22 December 2013)

amymay said:



			Do the right thing. Have him put down at home.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, at least you will have peace of mind knowing he had a good life. If you loan or sell him you will have no idea of where he'll end up or how he will be treated.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

lizbet I don't understand your writing/text.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

christine48 said:



			Ditto, at least you will have peace of mind knowing he had a good life. If you loan or sell him you will have no idea of where he'll end up or how he will be treated.
		
Click to expand...

yeap hard to do though.


----------



## christine48 (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			No need for such rudeness. I am trying to do right by my horse.
		
Click to expand...

You aren't though are you? You want rid of him. The right thing is to have him PTS. I have been in the same position and knew I'd done the right thing.


----------



## christine48 (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			yeap hard to do though.
		
Click to expand...

It is very hard and breaks your heart, but I did have peace of mind.


----------



## christine48 (22 December 2013)

If you are willing to contribute towards costs how about a sharer and keep him at present yard? That way you could still keep an eye on him & have input. If he's a good hack I am sure there are people out there willing to share but can't afford to buy.


----------



## ridefast (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			he is unhappy in canter also so is essentially a plod for someone wanting to amble out safely,.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound like a fit healthy horse if he can't even cope with canter. Either retire him or have him pts, you have then ensured his future


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

christine48 said:



			You aren't though are you? You want rid of him. The right thing is to have him PTS. I have been in the same position and knew I'd done the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

I am unable to keep him to give him the quality of life he deserves I do not have the time or resources to keep him -  hence thinking about options...as you would. he has athritis and an old injury - not exectly elderly and has a lot to give someone who wants to plod around.


----------



## risky business (22 December 2013)

Tbh op even a person who just wants a steady hack horse will expect it to at least manage walk, trot and canter.

I can't say I'd be happy riding a horse that could only really manage a trot as I wouldn't feel he was comfortable. 

Good retirement liveries are worth their weight in gold you find a good one, a friend of mine had her horse at yard for retirees for 5 years before they lost her. 

If not I'd seriously consider putting him down.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

risky business said:



			Tbh op even a person who just wants a steady hack horse will expect it to at least manage walk, trot and canter.

I can't say I'd be happy riding a horse that could only really manage a trot as I wouldn't feel he was comfortable. 

Good retirement liveries are worth their weight in gold you find a good one, a friend of mine had her horse at yard for retirees for 5 years before they lost her. 

If not I'd seriously consider putting him down.
		
Click to expand...


he is under a vet waiting on insurance so vet may advise putting him to sleep if he doesnt have a good prognosis anyway.


----------



## risky business (22 December 2013)

I can see where your coming from re pts, it's easy enough to say but your the one that still sees him everyday and can see he's still happy in daily life and having a mooch about. That's what makes it so tough to make that call. 

I wouldn't rush into any decision you make and I wish you luck whatever you decide.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

risky business said:



			I can see where your coming from re pts, it's easy enough to say but your the one that still sees him everyday and can see he's still happy in daily life and having a mooch about. That's what makes it so tough to make that call. 

I wouldn't rush into any decision you make and I wish you luck whatever you decide.
		
Click to expand...

Thanksyou Risky business


----------



## touchstone (22 December 2013)

I have a twenty year old mare, sound and happy, but in your situation OP I would pts in a heartbeat.  

 Far better to go when loved and not in pain than  passed on to a stranger that can promise the earth and not deliver the goods, not something I'd ever risk with any of my animals.  

As for those who say it is bloodthirsty to pts, they have probably never seen the extreme suffering that some horses are forced to endure because their owners couldn't face doing the right thing for them.   There are healthy sane horses that can't find good homes currently, a horse with mobility issues that needs medication stands a fairly small chance of a good future.

I'd strongly recommend contacting somewhere like world horse welfare, I'm sure they'd give an honest and unbiased opinion on what they think is best for the horse.


----------



## Amymay (22 December 2013)

Retirement livery??


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			he is under a vet waiting on insurance so vet may advise putting him to sleep if he doesnt have a good prognosis anyway.
		
Click to expand...

If he's still under veterinary treatment for his issues, then it sounds a bit premature to be making any decisions re his long term future. Better to wait until you know exactly what the prognosis is before rushing in to a decision whether it be retirement livery, loan, PTS or whatever.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (22 December 2013)

risky business said:



			I can see where your coming from re pts, it's easy enough to say but your the one that still sees him everyday and can see he's still happy in daily life and having a mooch about. That's what makes it so tough to make that call. 

I wouldn't rush into any decision you make and I wish you luck whatever you decide.
		
Click to expand...

Now here's someone talking sense!

Good luck with whatever you decide but please don't, whatever you do, advertise him 'free to a good home'.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

amymay said:



			Retirement livery??
		
Click to expand...



too expensive.


----------



## glamourpuss (22 December 2013)

Well you haven't got me on UI so I will tell you that you are rude & ignorant. What Amymay suggested isn't disgraceful it's a practical solution which ensures that an owner who is sick of her old horse can do the right thing for it.

Others have suggested loaning the horse out but the OP doesn't appear to want the hassle so actually in this circumstance PTS is the best option for the horse.

Please feel free to rant away back at me, I love arguing with self righteous people with limited IQ


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Now here's someone talking sense!

Good luck with whatever you decide but please don't, whatever you do, advertise him 'free to a good home'.
		
Click to expand...

I wont for now.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

glamourpuss said:



			Well you haven't got me on UI so I will tell you that you are rude & ignorant. What Amymay suggested isn't disgraceful it's a practical solution which ensures that an owner who is sick of her old horse can do the right thing for it.

Others have suggested loaning the horse out but the OP doesn't appear to want the hassle so actually in this circumstance PTS is the best option for the horse.

Please feel free to rant away back at me, I love arguing with self righteous people with limited IQ 

Click to expand...

why am I rude and ignorant? also I am not sick of my old horse you cheeky cow, I am unable to provide for him anymore, certainly not sick of my poor horse..you vile person.


----------



## glamourpuss (22 December 2013)

That last post wasn't aimed at you actually Buddy's mum but Lizbet for saying Amymay was a disgrace for suggesting PTS.

Look your initial post was basically an ad for a free to good home, when a loan was suggested you said you didn't want/couldn't take him back. 

Can I ask how did you find the time/money to keep him when he was fit & useful? Your other posts suggest you have your own land.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

he has never been fit and useful - I bought him with an old tendon injury to hack only. I live on a farm - oh parents farm but he is up the road on a private yard as its there is no room for him at farm. it is certainly not the case that I am sick of him, he fits my bill perfectly, its just time and costs !!


----------



## glamourpuss (22 December 2013)

Buddy's mum I'm going to apologise. I haven't come across very well in my posts & I think I'm letting a recent situation in my real life regarding a 'free to good home' horse colour my judgement.

I am going to step away from this thread.

Seriously I wish you well & hope you can find a good outcome. Xx


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Ibblebibble (22 December 2013)

i  think glamourpuss was talking to Lizbet not you OP.  if you really feel you cannot provide for him then the kindest thing is  to have him PTS, not an easy decision but in the current financial climate and taking into consideration how many perfectly healthy unwanted/neglected horses are out there it is the sensible option. if he can only walk and trot on danilon then he is not 'healthy' he is lame, how much longer until he deteriorates and can only walk?


----------



## Salcey (22 December 2013)

Feel for you OP.  I'm in a similar position as my 18yo mare has been passed on from her permanent loan home without me being informed.  I managed to find her in a real dive of a place so have bought her home.  I'm at livery so have had to rent a field up the road and leave mine out to keep her company.  She's 18 and a very sharp ride with slight stiffness in her hocks.  I daren' t loan her again after this and as shes not a novice ride finding someone for her will be so hard.  Once she's had a few months out chilling I will have to face the reality that PTS is probably the most responsible option.


----------



## risky business (22 December 2013)

I think people are being a little hard on op...

Op has said time and finances are the issues, we don't know how these problems may really be affecting the op and her abilities to care for her horse. It may seem callous to pass on an older horse and not want him back, but there may be absolutely good reason for needing the horse to sold/ pts whatever. 

I think it's natural for op to try to find any option but pts as no one really wants to make that choice. In hard times we don't always make the best choices and I'm sure the op in the end will make the choice they feel is best. 

I don't for one minute believe op doesn't care, just stuck with hard choices.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 December 2013)

I've only just skimmed through this thread but thought it might help if I explained my recent experience.  I had a horse for 5+ years who I bought to hunt and turned out to be exceptional at that job BUT he needed hard, consistent work.  

He was also very challenging to handle and ride and I did spend quite a lot of time thinking I was there to prevent disaster and mayhem (and sometimes on the deck!).  He was always good in the field though and lovely with my mares, foals/youngsters.  It changed in the summer when I lost my old mare to colic - she was the boss of the herd and kept everyone else in order.  His behaviour then changed and he started being very aggressive to my other horses, particularly the yearling filly.

I moved him away to a friend as I couldn't leave the horses out together and advertised him for sale as a hunter.  I had numerous enquiries but was totally honest about his behaviour and how difficult he was to handle.  Someone came to see him (as a hunter) but then wanted to see him ridden and ride him in the school.  It seems they weren't as advertised, although the horse was, and it didn't work out.  

I still had options to sell him very cheaply but, after a weekend away and a very long think, I decided to PTS with the local hunt.

Although he was tricky, he was a great character and I had so much fun on him.   In the end though, I was more concerned he would end up being abused, neglected or mistreated that I thought it was better for him to be PTS when he was still happy and healthy.

I still miss him terribly.  I miss riding and hunting him and his silly face always looking at me all the time.

It might help you to know that I believe I made the right decision for him then and still do now however much it hurts sometimes and I miss him.  We should not be afraid to PTS, there are so many worse things that happen to horses.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

yes thinking long and hard about putting him to sleep.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 December 2013)

It's not a nice situation for you to be in, OP, but what I would do is to go away and make a big list of ALL your possible options and write pro's and con's for each one. Do your research - for example, don't write "too expensive" - work out exactly how much he costs you now, then find out rates of retirement livery nearby, how much you could ask if you got a sharer to hack him etc, so you can compare them all. Be as practical and as detailed as possible THEN listen to what your heart is telling you. Some pros are bigger than others (for example, a guaranteed future is more than many poor beasts have) but having it all down in black and white may help you narrow down your options :confused3:

I don't know if that's any help at all - but it gives you a starting point to make plans :smile3:


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 December 2013)

It's a lot to think about - very hard and, even when you've made a decision, you still keep thinking about it.  Why don't you see what the Vet says and then think again. But if you don't have time/finances it may not change the situation.


----------



## PolarSkye (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			he is a total gem, amymay - he is not lame and certainly not broken enough to be put to sleep
		
Click to expand...

But he can't cope with canter?  The thing is, if you find someone to take him, you can't guarantee that they won't try a cheeky little canter at some point . . . and break him enough for him to be in constant pain.  Also, if he isn't broken, why is he on daily Danilon?  

I'm a little confused.  You say he's arthritic enough that he can't/shouldn't be cantering and he's already on maintenance pain meds to keep him comfy . . . and then you say that he isn't "broken" . . . well, no, he's sound enough on Danilon, but arthritis is a degenerative disease and he will only get worse.

Either turn him away - with adequate forage, a rainsheet to keep out the worst of the weather and a companion, he'll be happy as larry living in a field somewhere and will cost you pennies.  Take his shoes off and rough him off.  Or, find a sharer but keep him where you can keep an eye on him.  But please don't, whatever you do, lose track/sight of him . . . people lie and horses suffer.

And if either of these isn't an option, seriously consider PTS.  It will hurt you . . . but it will be a peaceful and kind end for him.

P


----------



## DJ (22 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			But he can't cope with canter?  The thing is, if you find someone to take him, you can't guarantee that they won't try a cheeky little canter at some point . . . and break him enough for him to be in constant pain.  Also, if he isn't broken, why is he on daily Danilon?  

I'm a little confused.  You say he's arthritic enough that he can't/shouldn't be cantering and he's already on maintenance pain meds to keep him comfy . . . and then you say that he isn't "broken" . . . well, no, he's sound enough on Danilon, but arthritis is a degenerative disease and he will only get worse.

Either turn him away - with adequate forage, a rainsheet to keep out the worst of the weather and a companion, he'll be happy as larry living in a field somewhere and will cost you pennies.  Take his shoes off and rough him off.  Or, find a sharer but keep him where you can keep an eye on him.  But please don't, whatever you do, lose track/sight of him . . . people lie and horses suffer.

And if either of these isn't an option, seriously consider PTS.  It will hurt you . . . but it will be a peaceful and kind end for him.

P
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This ... absolutely in a nutshell.


I need paracetamol most days (and a lot heavier stuff on others) to keep me going, I have arthritis among other illnesses, and it hurts, a lot. So when you say he isn`t broken, no, ok, he might not be hopping lame etc, but if he needs meds to be comfortable, it doesn`t stop the pain if someone DOES decide to canter him, gallop him, jump him etc, all of which you will have absolutely NO control over at the point he leaves your care.

Retirement livery is an option, i know JillA on here offers it, and she is someone i would trust my horse with, but you still have to pay a livery amount each month on top of his pain killers, most retirement places are the same (say £130 a month for dedicated care). Either that or as PE says, rent yourself a field for him. 

If they really aren`t an option then let him go, at home, where he is happy and loved, and above all else you then guarantee he`ll not end up in any more pain x


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

daisysp8 said:



			^^^ This ... absolutely in a nutshell.


I need paracetamol most days (and a lot heavier stuff on others) to keep me going, I have arthritis among other illnesses, and it hurts, a lot. So when you say he isn`t broken, no, ok, he might not be hopping lame etc, but if he needs meds to be comfortable, it doesn`t stop the pain if someone DOES decide to canter him, gallop him, jump him etc, all of which you will have absolutely NO control over at the point he leaves your care.

Retirement livery is an option, i know JillA on here offers it, and she is someone i would trust my horse with, but you still have to pay a livery amount each month on top of his pain killers, most retirement places are the same (say £130 a month for dedicated care). Either that or as PE says, rent yourself a field for him. 

If they really aren`t an option then let him go, at home, where he is happy and loved, and above all else you then guarantee he`ll not end up in any more pain x
		
Click to expand...

am thinking more along the lines of putting him to sleep peacefully at home.


----------



## christine48 (22 December 2013)

What is interesting is, we never hesitate to do the right thing by our pets, yet with horses some would rather sell, loan or give them away ie passing the problem on, rather than doing the right thing.
I have had to make that decision a couple of times with horses that were only in their mid teens but had lameness problems. Another we chose to have put down as she had laminitis & EMS. I had these horses since very young horses and it broke my heart but I knew where they ended their days. I'd hate to think of the possibility of them ending up in a market going to a slaughter house or being exported live.


----------



## DJ (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			am thinking more along the lines of putting him to sleep peacefully at home.
		
Click to expand...

It hurts us far more than it hurts them. 

I have lost 2 horses in 3 years. My first wee man was a superstar in so many ways, but had the most awful worm damage from before i bought him, we tried (myself and the vets) for about 3 months, he was in the vets for a week at a time (2 or 3 different times over those months) on plasma infusions and all sorts, and he was so poorly ... he wasn`t even 3 years old when i let him go. I got slated for making that decision, but i knew it was the right thing for him. 

I lost another youngster earlier this year, suddenly. I got up there 1 morning to find him nearly gone. The knackerman came and put him out of his misery for me (trust me, i knew instantly there was no point ringing a vet). He did a post mortem, and my poor lads stomach had twisted, and the gut had died. Just awful.


1 planned, and 1 emergency and neither any easier than the other. All i can do is give you a huge hug, and tell you in these tough times, there are worse things for a horse than being PTS at home where they are loved and cared for x


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

daisysp8 said:



			It hurts us far more than it hurts them. 

I have lost 2 horses in 3 years. My first wee man was a superstar in so many ways, but had the most awful worm damage from before i bought him, we tried (myself and the vets) for about 3 months, he was in the vets for a week at a time (2 or 3 different times over those months) on plasma infusions and all sorts, and he was so poorly ... he wasn`t even 3 years old when i let him go. I got slated for making that decision, but i knew it was the right thing for him. 

I lost another youngster earlier this year, suddenly. I got up there 1 morning to find him nearly gone. The knackerman came and put him out of his misery for me (trust me, i knew instantly there was no point ringing a vet). He did a post mortem, and my poor lads stomach had twisted, and the gut had died. Just awful.


1 planned, and 1 emergency and neither any easier than the other. All i can do is give you a huge hug, and tell you in these tough times, there are worse things for a horse than being PTS at home where they are loved and cared for x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hun, means a lot to me. x


----------



## Amymay (22 December 2013)

lizbet said:



			You are a disgrace of a women how you can live with yourself is beyond belief.They say in life what goes around comes around well lets hope it comes back to haunt you.Dont bother replying you are on user ignore. Worped brain .
		
Click to expand...

Oh I can live with myself very easily thankyou. Having had three horses destroyed rather than passing them onto an uunknown future is the easiest decision to make - that I've ever made in fact.

As an aside I did look into rehoming one, much for the same reasons as the OP. And whilst I mourn the passing of that particular horse more than any other, I thank god he got a bullet rather than end up god knows where.

But I guess you don't have the first clue about what can happen to horses passed on in these situations.  If you did you would be able to at least begin to enter the discussion with some sense of rational discourse.

Of course,  if you can offer the op's horse a knowledgeable home (or any other member on here who may find themselves in the same boat) fill your boots. You obviously have deeper pockets than most!

Perhaps someone would be able to quote this so the stupid woman can read it.


----------



## WelshD (22 December 2013)

amymay said:



			Oh I can live with myself very easily thankyou. Having had three horses destroyed rather than passing them onto an uunknown future is the easiest decision to make - that I've ever made in fact.

As an aside I did look into rehoming one, much for the same reasons as the OP. And whilst I mourn the passing of that particular horse more than any other, I thank god he got a bullet rather than end up god knows where.

But I guess you don't have the first clue about what can happen to horses passed on in these situations.  If you did you would be able to at least begin to enter the discussion with some sense of rational discourse.

Of course,  if you can offer the op's horse a knowledgeable home (or any other member on here who may find themselves in the same boat) fill your boots. You obviously have deeper pockets than most!

Perhaps someone would be able to quote this so the stupid woman can read it.
		
Click to expand...

Requoting


----------



## Amymay (22 December 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

Lizbet is a pain in the rear!


----------



## Auslander (22 December 2013)

There is absolutely no shame in putting to sleep a horse that you are unable to care for any longer, but there is great shame in passing on to a stranger, a horse that requires medication to keep him comfortable. I have one who is sound as a bell on a little bute, but there is no way he would stand up to high level competition any longer. The chances of someone taking him on, buting him and working him til he breaks would be too high for me to consider it, so I would PTS in a heartbeat if I couldn't keep him.


----------



## buddy's mummy (22 December 2013)

Auslander said:



			There is absolutely no shame in putting to sleep a horse that you are unable to care for any longer, but there is great shame in passing on to a stranger, a horse that requires medication to keep him comfortable. I have one who is sound as a bell on a little bute, but there is no way he would stand up to high level competition any longer. The chances of someone taking him on, buting him and working him til he breaks would be too high for me to consider it, so I would PTS in a heartbeat if I couldn't keep him.
		
Click to expand...

that sounds like buddy...he is sound on the danilon but unsound without...he will gallop through a ball of fire on his danilon!!


----------



## RunToEarth (22 December 2013)

I wish more people in the horsey world would be a bit more aware that when you have livestock, you will have dead stock at some point. 

It is all well and good buying a horse and riding out the good times, but why are there so many people that cry out of those tough decisions and pass the buck? 

OP, dig deep inside yourself and be a responsible owner. Don't pass your older, problematic horse onto someone else who either doesn't know or care about what they are doing to him. If you can't keep the horse, put it to sleep.


----------



## Adopter (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			yes thinking long and hard about putting him to sleep.
		
Click to expand...

You must do what is right for you and Buddy.  Sending hugs that you have a hard decision to make, but you also seem to have very limited options as to how you can manage in the future.

I come from a family who have always kept our animals for life, and we have always believed that we would pts rather than pass on to an uncertain future.

It was not long ago, and certainly when I was younger, when very few horses and ponies lived past 15/16.  Just because we can medicate it does not mean you have to follow that option.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Booboos (22 December 2013)

OP it will be very hard to sort out the details, wait for it to get done and go through with it, but at the end of the day PTS seems like the responsible option here so in hindsight you will know you did the very best for your horse. Giving him away may seem easier now but it is a lot riskier for the horse and you may come to seriously regret it. 

And of course like most owners I have also had horses PTS rather than pass them on; it's very difficult but it's got to be done.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 December 2013)

RunToEarth has offered the most concise and valuable advice.  I wish more horse owners, breeders and keepers would follow this option.  I despair every time I read of another horrific rescue situation.  I find the abandonment and neglect so much harder to comprehend than a timely bullet. Sorry if this offends anyone.


----------



## Bigbenji (22 December 2013)

Is he your only horse op?


----------



## Amaranta (22 December 2013)

lizbet said:



			They blood thirsty look at thier form
		
Click to expand...

Roofy give it a rest you know nothing


----------



## Amaranta (22 December 2013)

OP sorry if I came across as a little hard on you, it's just that I really worry about horses given away free to good home.

I am happy that you are weighing up the situation properly and do feel for you, it's always a very hard decision to make.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 December 2013)

If you read back through buddy's mummy's posts she doesn't sound like the person Alfies' mum is accusing her to be. None of us know who either of them are so I wouldn't necessarily believe any one of them over another.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2013)

Sussexbythe Christmas tree said:



			None of us know who either of them are so I wouldn't necessarily believe any one of them over another.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true.


----------



## risky business (22 December 2013)

Now I'm confused as to what's happening as I didnt see the deleted posts?!

Edit just seen post above.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

 I saw them but what evidence was there that Buddy's Mummy is Ted's Mum?


----------



## JenJ (22 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

They proved that *a* poster had form - there was no proof that it was the OP, just a suggestion from another poster that they were the same person.


----------



## JenJ (22 December 2013)

There was no evidence, but I expect your post will disappear quickly too as it has names...


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 December 2013)

JenJ said:



			There was no evidence, but I expect your post will disappear quickly too as it has names...
		
Click to expand...

Oops!


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2013)

JenJ said:



			There was no evidence, but I expect your post will disappear quickly too as it has names...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, my earlier post disappeared too as it had a 'name' in it!

Quite right too if this was an unfounded allegation. I know none of these people in RL so have no idea what is the truth and what is fiction!


----------



## Patterdale (22 December 2013)

Perhaps alfiemum could come back and clarify?
They are definitely same area.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 December 2013)

I would like clarification too?


----------



## JenJ (22 December 2013)

I have no inside knowledge as to whether they are/aren't the same person, but as admin seem keen on deleting posts we may never know.

Standard advice applies to any poster though - take each post with a pinch of salt, and if you are going to rehome/loan/anything, do your own research first.


----------



## SkewbyTwo (22 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			thats wrong and unfair....I love horse to bits but probably wouldnt be in a positionj to take him back but would if I could find somewhere and they couldnt keep him, rather than have him passed on id rather have him back and PTS.
		
Click to expand...

It's not really either wrong, nor unfair. You've admitted above, it suits you to have him gone, and you intend to keep no facilities/finance for him, should he need to come back.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2013)

Good grief, people are being greyed out and content removed left, right and centre!


----------



## nikicb (22 December 2013)

Not sure why I am posting this, as I don't want to accuse the OP of anything, but.....

When I posted about my friend needing to move on her lovely cob, the OP was one of quite a few who contacted me and offered him a home for life.

At the time the OP only had a few posts to her name and something reminded me of a previous poster also based in South Wales.

It may have been completely coincidental, but at the end of the day I wanted to minimise the risk of him ending up in not such a good place so didn't really pursue the offer.

Gut feel, or what, but I'm glad I went with it.


----------



## Amymay (22 December 2013)

I'm lost. Someone want to pm me?


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 December 2013)

I'm lost too, but I have had a very strange PM from someone I've never heard of.


----------



## alfiemum (22 December 2013)

amymay said:



			I'm lost. Someone want to pm me?
		
Click to expand...

I have done so


----------



## Suec04 (22 December 2013)

ExmoorHunter said:



			I'm lost too, but I have had a very strange PM from someone I've never heard of.
		
Click to expand...

me too :-/


----------



## Amymay (22 December 2013)

I have to say, op, one thing that does bother me is that you can't afford to keep the horse any longer - but can afford to drop £600 in Costco.  It just doesn't sit very well.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 December 2013)

Can they please pm me too? Seriously lost


----------



## risky business (22 December 2013)

Wow gets more confusing think I need to stop reading this now :/


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

go away for a couple of hours and god its a huge twisted web. God my head is spinning better lay down lol


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			go away for a couple of hours and god its a huge twisted web. God my head is spinning better lay down lol
		
Click to expand...


I know......and why the hell had patterdale been greyed:/


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

SlightlyChristmassy said:



			I know......and why the hell had patterdale been greyed:/
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going try to understand


----------



## Bigbenji (22 December 2013)

Reading op's other threads it seemed to me they just didn't want the hassle of having a lame horse, yet had got a colt they were thinking of running on as a stallion, must have some time/money but thought I would get jumped on for pointing that out. 

Now it seems there's a whole lot more going on. This is distracting me from onesiegate!


----------



## Luce85 (22 December 2013)

really don't understand, could someone shed some light?


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

Bigbenji said:



			Reading op's other threads it seemed to me they just didn't want the hassle of having a lame horse, yet had got a colt they were thinking of running on as a stallion, must have some time/money but thought I would get jumped on for pointing that out. 

Now it seems there's a whole lot more going on. This is distracting me from onesiegate!
		
Click to expand...

onsiegate isn't going anywhere at the moment I'm afraid


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 December 2013)

Agree with Bigbenji.  I've been glued to onsiegate too, probably like many others.  Amazing who you meet and what is said online.


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

Bigbenji said:



			Reading op's other threads it seemed to me they just didn't want the hassle of having a lame horse, yet had got a colt they were thinking of running on as a stallion, must have some time/money but thought I would get jumped on for pointing that out. 

Now it seems there's a whole lot more going on. This is distracting me from onesiegate!
		
Click to expand...

I saw thread about colt too bit strange


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 December 2013)

ExmoorHunter said:



			Agree with Bigbenji.  I've been glued to onsiegate too, probably like many others.  Amazing who you meet and what is said online.
		
Click to expand...

What's onsiegate?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 December 2013)

Can someone pm me as to what's going on please??


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 December 2013)

and it all goes to show you can really not trust anyone you do not personally know eh!.............particularly someone behind a computer screen


----------



## Morag4 (22 December 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			and it all goes to show you can really not trust anyone you do not personally know eh!.............particularly someone behind a computer screen
		
Click to expand...

And a timely reminder if such!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 December 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			and it all goes to show you can really not trust anyone you do not personally know eh!.............particularly someone behind a computer screen
		
Click to expand...

There has been one other on here recently that I know has been not telling the truth but have been asked not to say anything......I always take what I read on here with a heathy pinch of salt as you can say what you like behind a computer


----------



## misterjinglejay (22 December 2013)

Onsiegate, mumsygate - its all go on here, isn't it!


----------



## Ladydragon (22 December 2013)

Talking hypothetically of course...  It would be very ironic if someone who was used to scouring the free to good home kind of advertisements to obtain such horses for nefarious reasons then felt the need to ask where to advertise a free to good home.....


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 December 2013)

It all seems a bit sinister now Ladyd.  What a shame.


----------



## alfiemum (22 December 2013)

Ladydragon said:



			Talking hypothetically of course...  It would be very ironic if someone who was used to scouring the free to good home kind of advertisements to obtain such horses for nefarious reasons then felt the need to ask where to advertise a free to good home.....
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't It!


----------



## Ladydragon (22 December 2013)

ExmoorHunter said:



			It all seems a bit sinister now Ladyd.  What a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed...  You could say that one of the downsides of the internet I suppose is the way people can reinvent themselves...


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

so the horse she wants to give away not even hers? OMG how low people sink


----------



## alfiemum (22 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			so the horse she wants to give away not even hers? OMG how low people sink
		
Click to expand...

Buddy is her's she paid £100 for him a few months ago, he was advertised as an unsound non ridden companion. Original ad is on the H&H forum FB page.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 December 2013)

"onsiegate" is the thread about Shwmae horse products.  I don't think I will ever be in the market for a onsie but I would never buy anything from this company based on customers' and their own feedback/comments.


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

alfiemum said:



			Buddy is her's she paid £100 for him a few months ago, he was advertised as an unsound non ridden companion. Original ad is on the H&H forum FB page.
		
Click to expand...

Ok so he is hers but she shouldn't be giving him away as ridden. Still sinking low in my eyes


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 December 2013)

ExmoorHunter said:



			"onsiegate" is the thread about Shwmae horse products.  I don't think I will ever be in the market for a onsie but I would never buy anything from this company based on customers' and their own feedback/comments.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, only read a bit of that thread before becoming confused.......it's a bit like this one, it's all rather confusing


----------



## _GG_ (22 December 2013)

Dear oh dear. 

There is a horse at the centre of all of this. The poor, poor thing.


----------



## Pigeon (22 December 2013)

Oh god, all is revealed. Some people are just indescribable scum. (I could give it a good shot but I'm sure I'd get banned!) Literally evil.

JingleSmells, my thought too, poor little soul


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2013)

Has anyone reported buddy's mummy to admin yet? It had better be someone with first hand knowledge of her true identity. I still don't know what Snow on Snow/Patterdale did to deserve a greying out.


----------



## starryeyed (22 December 2013)

Wow, have just returned to this and obviously have a fair bit of catching up to do...!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 December 2013)

There is alot about this on the FB rant page


----------



## glamourpuss (22 December 2013)

Wow! I only came back to this thread because I was nosy at why it was still running.

So it looks like my initial 'gut' feeling about the OP was right & it wasn't me being overly sensitive...


----------



## Bigbenji (22 December 2013)

Always the poor horses who suffer.
Glamourpuss- my gut said something wasn't right but looking through posts I just thought it was someone who didn't want the hassle of having a lame horse :/


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

Just seen HHO facebook page with the screenshot of the ad. No numpties to reply. Bit harsh hey


----------



## Irishbabygirl (22 December 2013)

I haven't been on HHO for a few months - though I would pop on randomly and check out what I've been missing and hey presto! A good old Teds Mum thread! Excellent! Now where's the popcorn....


----------



## cptrayes (22 December 2013)

alfiemum said:



			Buddy is her's she paid £100 for him a few months ago, he was advertised as an unsound non ridden companion. Original ad is on the H&H forum FB page.
		
Click to expand...

So what's the deal with this thread then? She's realised that he's too unsound ever to sell because even on danilon he's lame, and is trying to avoid the cost of having him put down???


----------



## Meandtheboys (22 December 2013)

I can't type what I want too...............would be banned forever and not clever enough to have several user names!!


----------



## doriangrey (22 December 2013)

I thought this was real, I never spot trolls/scams.  My husband says I'm naive but I just can't comprehend that a person would ever do something like this.  So this really is a person taking horses on who aren't fit for use and then trying to sell them on, or at least get rid of them one way or another?  Beggars belief but also sound like a lot of hassle.  I wonder what they get out of it.


----------



## risky business (22 December 2013)

God and to think I tried to see the good in the op


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2013)

risky business said:



			God and to think I tried to see the good in the op 

Click to expand...

You, me and quite a few others too.....


----------



## lizbet (23 December 2013)

Bigbenji said:



			Reading op's other threads it seemed to me they just didn't want the hassle of having a lame horse, yet had got a colt they were thinking of running on as a stallion, must have some time/money but thought I would get jumped on for pointing that out. 

Now it seems there's a whole lot more going on. This is distracting me from onesiegate!
		
Click to expand...

I knew it dont know what i talking about do i not .You could have done your horse in the time you spend on hear.Money no bet you still find it for luxuries.Step up keep it look after it yourself. Get of hear and get some work done.


----------



## Amymay (23 December 2013)

lizbet said:



			I knew it dont know what i talking about do i not .You could have done your horse in the time you spend on hear.Money no bet you still find it for luxuries.Step up keep it look after it yourself. Get of hear and get some work done.
		
Click to expand...

Had a little drink?


----------



## lizbet (23 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			he is a beautiful horse...and is soo happy and trot around the field with the cattle etc...I am happy to contribute to costs and pay for his pain meds. he would be perfect for that little old lady who is nervous and wants to amble around the lanes of a weekend...he isn't ready to die!!
		
Click to expand...

You have got your own place how much cost can there be


----------



## Adopter (23 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			You, me and quite a few others too.....[/QUOTE

As said in another post by GG, there is a horse in the middle of all this who is not fit to ride, poor animal.

Seems to me the problem is also further back where someone parted with an unsound horse to be a companion, instead of making the kindest and necessary decision.    

As long as people pass on unfit animals we will read of these sad situations.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ihatework (23 December 2013)

Can't believe I wasted my time replying to a skanky low life dealer


----------



## Amymay (23 December 2013)

ihatework said:



			Can't believe I wasted my time replying to a skanky low life dealer 

Click to expand...

The irony is this is the very person who made me wake up to the realities of not just giving away your horse free to a good home.  One of mine nearly ended up with her.  Thank God I was warned.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (23 December 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I thought this was real, I never spot trolls/scams.  My husband says I'm naive but I just can't comprehend that a person would ever do something like this.  So this really is a person taking horses on who aren't fit for use and then trying to sell them on, or at least get rid of them one way or another?  Beggars belief but also sound like a lot of hassle.  I wonder what they get out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Money, possibly. Lame horses are cheap or free. I would imagine an unscrupulous person might bute a lame horse up and then sell it on as sound. The value of an apparently sound horse is obviously more than a lame horse.


----------



## christine48 (23 December 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I thought this was real, I never spot trolls/scams.  My husband says I'm naive but I just can't comprehend that a person would ever do something like this.  So this really is a person taking horses on who aren't fit for use and then trying to sell them on, or at least get rid of them one way or another?  Beggars belief but also sound like a lot of hassle.  I wonder what they get out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I thought it was a genuine thread.


----------



## christine48 (23 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Has anyone reported buddy's mummy to admin yet? It had better be someone with first hand knowledge of her true identity. I still don't know what Snow on Snow/Patterdale did to deserve a greying out.
		
Click to expand...

I would if I knew how!! Hope they get banned


----------



## DJ (23 December 2013)

ihatework said:



			Can't believe I wasted my time replying to a skanky low life dealer 

Click to expand...

You and me both ...


----------



## mightymammoth (23 December 2013)

has j y/buddy's mum  crawled back under her rock? She's gone very quiet?


----------



## Venevidivici (23 December 2013)

Quiet like SMF has on the Schwmae thread? Funny, that,isn't it....?


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Quiet like SMF has on the Schwmae thread? Funny, that,isn't it....?
		
Click to expand...

They get rumbled and then they stay quiet hoping it will all disappear


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2013)

Adopter said:



			As said in another post by GG, there is a horse in the middle of all this who is not fit to ride, poor animal.
		
Click to expand...

And he looks like an absolute sweetheart, too . Poor, poor horse. I hope that his previous owner, or indeed any responsible person, is able to take him back and do the decent thing by him. I dread to think what state he in at the moment.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 December 2013)

Well she's been active enough to button push me for saying the truth


----------



## Buddy'sMum (23 December 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			has j y/buddy's mum  crawled back under her rock? She's gone very quiet?
		
Click to expand...

Really don't want anyone to think I've got anything to do with buddy's mummy...!


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Really don't want anyone to think I've got anything to do with buddy's mummy...!
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused??????????


----------



## abracadabra (23 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I'm confused??????????
		
Click to expand...

Buddy'sMum has been confused already with BuddysMummy, by Victoria1980x, see above.
Different people.


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

abracadabra said:



			Buddy'sMum has been confused already with BuddysMummy, by Victoria1980x, see above.
Different people.
		
Click to expand...

oh I see now. Sorry Buddy's Mum


----------



## Buddy'sMum (23 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I'm confused??????????
		
Click to expand...

 A couple of people in this thread have referred to the OP as Buddy'sMum - my user name - just wanted to point out that I'm nothing to do with these shenanigans!! And am now seriously considering changing my user name!


----------



## abracadabra (23 December 2013)

I would seriously consider that BM.

And/or put in your sig "Not that one, the other one".


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



 A couple of people in this thread have referred to the OP as Buddy'sMum - my user name - just wanted to point out that I'm nothing to do with these shenanigans!! And am now seriously considering changing my user name!
		
Click to expand...

I think may be a good idea. Sorry I thought you were OP trying to duck out hence why confused. hope I've not caused offense


----------



## Buddy'sMum (23 December 2013)

abracadabra said:



			I would seriously consider that BM.

And/or put in your sig "Not that one, the other one".
		
Click to expand...

Love


----------



## Buddy'sMum (23 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I think may be a good idea. Sorry I thought you were OP trying to duck out hence why confused. hope I've not caused offense
		
Click to expand...

Not at all


----------



## mightymammoth (23 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Not at all 

Click to expand...

sorry I confused your user name with "the other one"


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



 A couple of people in this thread have referred to the OP as Buddy'sMum - my user name - just wanted to point out that I'm nothing to do with these shenanigans!! And am now seriously considering changing my user name!
		
Click to expand...

Don't be daft, the rest of us just need to be more careful when we read/type! Why should you have to change your user name?

Anyhow, free to good home with option to take back and still pay for medication is essentially a loan, but with no actual control. Either loan him properly, get a sharer, or PTS. Given that he is in pain, I personally would consult the vet before deciding.

OP, free to good home is unlikely to end well, unless you know the person and they are happy to take on a horse that will probably be uninsurable. You need a price to put on insurance applications, and if gifted a horse, this is likely to be tricky. Plus his health issues.

The above is staying posted, as may be useful to someone. If the OP is indeed a dealer/troll, then please assume that I have instead said what I am now thinking. See below as to how angry I am likely to be. Can't be bothered trawling through all of the replies, am tired. And upset by much of the Olympia Baby thread.

Am cranky today, as cat woke me up at three am. By throwing up on my head. And then on my shoes. And the sofa...


----------



## abracadabra (23 December 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Don't be daft, the rest of us just need to be more careful when we read/type! Why should you have to change your user name?
		
Click to expand...

It will become clear if you read through the last couple of pages again, suspect you might have missed some posts  re: the OP 


Much sympathy about the cat-sick! On your head? I feel sick myself just thinking about that.


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

abracadabra said:



			It will become clear if you read through the last couple of pages again, suspect you might have missed some posts  re: the OP 


Much sympathy about the cat-sick! On your head? I feel sick myself just thinking about that.
		
Click to expand...

Already edited previous post. Still no reason that someone should have to change their user name. I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

Regarding my cat, does anyone know how to get the smell of vomit out of your brain? I have washed my hair three times so far 

He isn't ill, by the way. He just bolts his food and makes himself sick as he is a greedy little so and so! Vet has seen him and diagnosed him as gluttonous. When he isn't throwing up on me, he also enjoys terrifying the dogs by jumping on them whilst they sleep...


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

And now he's trying to chew through yet another power cable for my tablet. Anyone want an evil minion? He comes with his own villainous glare, enjoys world domination, and will happily destroy anything that you enjoy owning.

<sobs and rocks in corner>


----------



## abracadabra (23 December 2013)

ah, to be sure it's just a name, it'd bother me less than being mistaken for a dodgepot 

Sick, trying to think of skin safe things...bicarb made into a paste would probably work. Vinegar rinse might work  but then you'd stink of vinegar. Better than sick though.

Haha and no, though you make him sound delightful, there's no room at the inn for an evil minion.


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

abracadabra said:



			ah, to be sure it's just a name, it'd bother me less than being mistaken for a dodgepot 

Sick, trying to think of skin safe things...bicarb made into a paste would probably work. Vinegar rinse might work  but then you'd stink of vinegar. Better than sick though.

Haha and no, though you make him sound delightful, there's no room at the inn for an evil minion.
		
Click to expand...

But he is supremely evil! And has curly whiskers and smelly breath and never, ever retracts his claws, so he makes a ticker tackering sound as he runs...


----------



## pip6 (23 December 2013)

part cheetah maybe?


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

pip6 said:



			part cheetah maybe?
		
Click to expand...

It would explain the size. I never did see his father...


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

pip6 said:



			part cheetah maybe?
		
Click to expand...

or panther?


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			or panther?
		
Click to expand...

No such thing as a panther: they are leopards. Or has science changed its mind again?

I currently suspect sabre toothed tiger...except didn't those evolve into sloths? It would explain the laziness...


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

Arizahn said:



			No such thing as a panther: they are leopards. Or has science changed its mind again?

I currently suspect sabre toothed tiger...except didn't those evolve into sloths? It would explain the laziness...

Click to expand...

I don't know thought they were a big cat lol


----------



## _GG_ (23 December 2013)

Arizahn said:



			No such thing as a panther: they are leopards. Or has science changed its mind again?

I currently suspect sabre toothed tiger...except didn't those evolve into sloths? It would explain the laziness...

Click to expand...

Leopards if they are black in Africa, Jaguars if they are Black in the Americas 

Gotta love science eh!


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

JingleSmells said:



			Leopards if they are black in Africa, Jaguars if they are Black in the Americas 

Gotta love science eh!
		
Click to expand...

I shall continue to call them "Arghitseatingme...!"


----------



## q105 (23 December 2013)

Are horses4homes an option?  I have no idea how good they are, but Ive heard good things.....


----------



## doriangrey (23 December 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Regarding my cat, does anyone know how to get the smell of vomit out of your brain? I have washed my hair three times so far 

He isn't ill, by the way. He just bolts his food and makes himself sick as he is a greedy little so and so! Vet has seen him and diagnosed him as gluttonous. When he isn't throwing up on me, he also enjoys terrifying the dogs by jumping on them whilst they sleep...
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible he has a hairball?  My cat is lying in his (early) Christmas present today next to the radiator, I've just bought him 2 lambs hearts for Chrismas day.  A raw, chopped up lambs heart is his kitty idea of heaven


----------



## Amymay (23 December 2013)

q105 said:



			Are horses4homes an option?  I have no idea how good they are, but Ive heard good things.....
		
Click to expand...

Catch up...


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Is it possible he has a hairball?  My cat is lying in his (early) Christmas present today next to the radiator, I've just bought him 2 lambs hearts for Chrismas day.  A raw, chopped up lambs heart is his kitty idea of heaven 

Click to expand...

Nope, he swallows without bothering to chew, and stuffs himself until he is sick. He does like raw meat however. And cooked meat. And cake. And has been spotted eyeing up the postman...


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Nope, he swallows without bothering to chew, and stuffs himself until he is sick. He does like raw meat however. And cooked meat. And cake. And has been spotted eyeing up the postman...
		
Click to expand...

sure its not a dog in cat disguise lol


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 December 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Nope, he swallows without bothering to chew, and stuffs himself until he is sick. He does like raw meat however. And cooked meat. And cake. And has been spotted eyeing up the postman...
		
Click to expand...

maybe pm shills? see if she is looking for a new minion


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			sure its not a dog in cat disguise lol
		
Click to expand...

Dogs are better behaved, lol! They like the postman: he gives them dog treats sometimes


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2013)

Guys, interesting though this diversion is, please can you carry it on elsewhere on another thread . When I spot that there are new posts on this thread I read them, expecting to hear more about the rather sad matter in hand, and instead it's gone off on an amusing but totally unrelated meander.

Sorry to be a party pooper.


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Guys, interesting though this diversion is, please can you carry it on elsewhere on another thread . When I spot that there are new posts on this thread I read them, expecting to hear more about the rather sad matter in hand, and instead it's gone off on an amusing but totally unrelated meander.

Sorry to be a party pooper.
		
Click to expand...

Well has the OP even been back online recently? Or were they banned? Have you news?

 I find it hard to post sensibly when apparently the entire thread has been an act of troll. I did post a sensible reply, then found that apparently I was wasting my time, so got a bit annoyed to be honest. 

Don't worry I'll bog off now. Bye!


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Have you news?

 I find it hard to post sensibly when apparently the entire thread has been an act of troll. I did post a sensible reply, then found that apparently I was wasting my time, so got a bit annoyed
		
Click to expand...

 There's been no update for a bit. Unfortunately, the horse Buddy does seem to be real and does seem to be in the possession of the OP, even though her situation is not as she lead us to believe. His safety and security is far from assured.


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			There's been no update for a bit. Unfortunately, the horse Buddy does seem to be real and does seem to be in the possession of the OP, even though her situation is not as she lead us to believe. His safety and security is far from assured.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, given what I can gather amidst all the deletions? If this animal exists I feel sorry for him. I feel sorry for him if this thread is genuine, and also if it is not. But sadly none of us can do anything. Short of buying him, which let's face it, no one is going to do, we can only offer advice.

So everyone offered advice. And then it turned out to be a dealer or something? So now there isn't even any point in doing that. We are really just torturing ourselves by going around in circles. Every so often, a new poster is drawn in, and probably ends up a bit annoyed when they find out what is apparently going on.

Not really into watching a car wreck, hence my preference for cat related nonsense. This thread started as worrying, went strange, then became upsetting, and is now dead. You and I seem to be the only ones here...unless someone has posted whilst I type this. In which case, hello.

I am only responding as you did quote me. I feel rude not replying when quoted. Hence the cat conversation earlier. 

Personally, as there is nothing we can do, I think we need to bury the matter, just let this thread fade away, and hope that the OP does the right thing by the horse. If there was a hide thread option, I would actually use it for this one, and I rarely do that. But this is rather awful, and due to the deletions almost impossible to follow anyhow.

There, another sensible reply. Now good night!


----------

